

BREAKING NEWS Steve Jobs Stole iPhone Idea from Lawnmowner Man 2 - Eliseann
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eliseackerman/2012/09/16/the-worst-movie-of-all-time-also-inspired-the-iphone/

======
benologist
How is this breaking _or_ news?

~~~
Eliseann
That's a joke of course.

